# Any plans for other Anarchy drivers?



## bigjppop (Jan 6, 2010)

Kevin:

I've really been going back and forth on your Anarchy drivers because I think they are a great product. I'm looking for something to build a small stereo pair of subs out of and I REALLY want to use the Anarchy (especially at the unbelievable price you are selling them at) but I REALLY want just a bit more low end extension. As you mentioned on my other thread on this topic, at the end of the day this is a 6.5 in driver and you can only ask so much.

So, my question is, do you have any plans for a similar design in a 8" or 10" size?

My overall goal is a pair of small sealed subs for a music only system. I don't need 20 Hz extension, but good solid 30 Hz performance that is fast/accurate/clean/pick your superlative here would be ideal. I also don't need 120 dB SPL as that would drown out everything else in my room. Moving up to your 12" or 15" drivers would probably mean two pretty good sized boxes and I don't know if the wife will allow that.

I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

bigjppop said:


> Kevin:
> 
> I've really been going back and forth on your Anarchy drivers because I think they are a great product. I'm looking for something to build a small stereo pair of subs out of and I REALLY want to use the Anarchy (especially at the unbelievable price you are selling them at) but I REALLY want just a bit more low end extension. As you mentioned on my other thread on this topic, at the end of the day this is a 6.5 in driver and you can only ask so much.
> 
> ...


Nope.... no matter what I do there is always someone who says "could you just change this". Also... there isn't any financial incentive to spend the hours it takes and the money required to do a production run. I don't make money on these so there isn't a lot of reason to design another driver and spend $20K doing another production run for something that also doesn't make money. 

You also have to consider that as you move up in size you have to drop the crossover point to maintain good off-axis performance. A 6.5" is about as large as you can go with typical 1" tweeters. The off-axis performance of 8" & 10" devices just doesn't match up to the dispersion pattern of common tweeters so they end up being only used in 3-ways. 

In terms of subwoofer use I planned my mini-sub with equalization. You still have to make good choices about SPL limits and you tend to need two Anarchy driver per sub but that works very well if you know how to design the electronics. 


Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## bigjppop (Jan 6, 2010)

Kevin Haskins said:


> Nope.... no matter what I do there is always someone who says "could you just change this". Also... there isn't any financial incentive to spend the hours it takes and the money required to do a production run. I don't make money on these so there isn't a lot of reason to design another driver and spend $20K doing another production run for something that also doesn't make money.
> 
> You also have to consider that as you move up in size you have to drop the crossover point to maintain good off-axis performance. A 6.5" is about as large as you can go with typical 1" tweeters. The off-axis performance of 8" & 10" devices just doesn't match up to the dispersion pattern of common tweeters so they end up being only used in 3-ways.
> 
> ...


You're right, you'll never make everyone happy. In your opinion is there not much market for 8-10" drivers for a sub?

Now, assuming I have no idea "how to design the electronics" is all hope lost for me when it comes to using the Anarchy driver in a small sub? I wouldn't mind doing two per sub, I just wouldn't know how to implement that. Do you have any further info on your mini-sub idea?


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

bigjppop said:


> You're right, you'll never make everyone happy. In your opinion is there not much market for 8-10" drivers for a sub?
> 
> Now, assuming I have no idea "how to design the electronics" is all hope lost for me when it comes to using the Anarchy driver in a small sub? I wouldn't mind doing two per sub, I just wouldn't know how to implement that. Do you have any further info on your mini-sub idea?


There is a market at a certain price. It is like anything, if you can hit a given price point things will sell but I can tell you right now the price where they are profitable is nowhere near where they would sell! ;-) The loudspeaker market is a crowded place.

No more information at this point. The only way I'd get into giving that kind of advice is if I had a complete solution. Supporting technically complicated builds for the general public is a bad idea. It falls under the category of if you have to ask how you should probably just look for a different solution. There are any number of drivers that can be used in a mini-subwoofer so chase down something that better fits your application rather than trying to shoe-horn in something that doesn't.

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## bigjppop (Jan 6, 2010)

Kevin Haskins said:


> There is a market at a certain price. It is like anything, if you can hit a given price point things will sell but I can tell you right now the price where they are profitable is nowhere near where they would sell! ;-) The loudspeaker market is a crowded place.
> 
> No more information at this point. The only way I'd get into giving that kind of advice is if I had a complete solution. Supporting technically complicated builds for the general public is a bad idea. It falls under the category of if you have to ask how you should probably just look for a different solution. There are any number of drivers that can be used in a mini-subwoofer so chase down something that better fits your application rather than trying to shoe-horn in something that doesn't.
> 
> ...


Wow... its not often you find a manufacturer telling you not to buy their product and to look elsewhere.  I'm used to being told that "there is nothing out there that can match what I offer."

Brutal honesty, but at least I know you're not just trying to me with pie in the sky promises. I appreciate that honesty and hopefully at some point in the future one of your products will meet my needs. Unfortunately, it sounds like for this particular application I'll need to look elsewhere.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

bigjppop said:


> Wow... its not often you find a manufacturer telling you not to buy their product and to look elsewhere.  I'm used to being told that "there is nothing out there that can match what I offer."
> 
> Brutal honesty, but at least I know you're not just trying to me with pie in the sky promises. I appreciate that honesty and hopefully at some point in the future one of your products will meet my needs. Unfortunately, it sounds like for this particular application I'll need to look elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


No problem... I'd rather give people good advice based upon what they are describing as their need rather than blow smoke up their butt. 

Of course I don't always agree with people's priorities but that is another issue. :devil:

The bottom line on these is that I don't make money on them to begin with so I have no motive to sell them. You can buy them if they fit your needs or not. Makes no difference to me because they are pro bono anyway. 

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The Dayton Reference HiFi 10" is a pretty decent 10" subwoofer driver that can stay linear up fairly high in frequency.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The best 8" subs are the JL Audio 8w7-3 or Sound Splinter 8" variety. The Sound Splinter 8" would be my suggestion for a small sub. 

The price is prohibitive though.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I say forget small subs. Buy a Shiva.


----------

